# Is my tagless label ready to print?



## DayByDayWSTCST (Feb 6, 2009)

this is my first time creating a label for my clothing brand. Just want to make sure I have everything correct before I mass produce them. I got all that info from the blank alstyle Apparel shirts I am using. Also what size is the standard tagless print label? i dont have any tagless print shirts I can compare . Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Pretty good. The only thing is that if "Day By Day WSTCST" isn't the full legal name of your company, you have some more work to do.

Either you can put the full "legal" name of your company on the label, get an RN# from the FTC issued to your company (free), or use Alstyle's RN#.

Other than that, looks like you've got everything covered.


----------



## DayByDayWSTCST (Feb 6, 2009)

Do i have to put a RN #. Yeah thats the business name imma apply for a sellers permit for. Also sometimes the shirts are made in Mexico and sometimes in El salvador. WOuld it be a prolem if the shirt I was printing was from mexico but I printed the El Salvador Tag? What is the standard tagless print size? Thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, you don't *have* to put an RN#. But you need to make sure that the *full legal company name* is on the label. I'm not sure about the "standard" print size for tagless.

But, you can't put that the shirt was made in El Salvador if it was made in Mexico.


----------



## DayByDayWSTCST (Feb 6, 2009)

thank you for your help


----------

